# Look 566 BB - compatibility



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

As I understand it, my Look 566 BB is english thread, 68cm, and BB30. Do I have this right? What BB and cranks will be compatible with the bike? What do I look for?

I am considering Shimano or SRAM. I'd like to put in a higher end Crank like SRAM Red with Rival components, or Ultegra group. This is a build project I am researching components for - I have the frameset.


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

According to Look USA website, it's English thread, 68mm. Not BB30.
I am pretty sure standard Shimano or Sram will work fine. Just make sure you order BB cups for English thread, not Italian.
http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/route/cadres/566.html


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

*thanks*

Thabk - that is what i saw - but I thought I saw something about BB30 in the download specs... I already fit a BB you described... thanks again.


----------

